
Facebook Messenger lets you write basic mathematical formulae in LaTex - shakes
https://thenextweb.com/evergreen/2017/09/27/facebook-messenger-lets-you-write-basic-mathematical-formulae-in-latex/
======
acidburnNSA
Neat. That's probably pretty easy to implement using things like MathJax [1].
I put math in my webpages all the time and it's just pure LaTeX equations.

[1] [https://www.mathjax.org/](https://www.mathjax.org/)

~~~
azag0
They actually use KaTeX [1], which is much faster than MathJax, supports
server-side rendering, but supports a smaller subset of LaTeX than MathJax.

[1] [https://khan.github.io/KaTeX/](https://khan.github.io/KaTeX/)

